# iron-on neck tags



## retrac (Aug 27, 2013)

what is the opinion of the community on iron-on logos on the inside/back of the neck on t-shirts?

i'm thinking about doing this. it's definitely kind of ghetto, but seems better than having no logo/brand label, plus cheaper.


----------



## blackshirt1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Actually alot clothing lines do it . i dont see it as ghetto . i see it as pro . lol


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

retrac said:


> what is the opinion of the community on iron-on logos on the inside/back of the neck on t-shirts?
> 
> i'm thinking about doing this. it's definitely kind of ghetto, but seems better than having no logo/brand label, plus cheaper.


if you're doing it with iron on it is pretty jive. Use a plastisol transfer and a heat press it will look much better.


----------

